# Another sign of the Bitcoin mania - Long Island Iced Tea Company



## Brendan Burgess (24 Dec 2017)

The Long Island Iced Tea Company changed its name to Long Blockchain Corporation and its shares are up 300% as a result. 

*Long Island Iced Tea Soars After Changing Its Name to Long Blockchain*

"The re-named firm joins the ranks of recently christened crypto companies -- a list that includes former makers of juice, sports bras and sofas -- whose share prices have all rocketed after their respective announcements. Some are likening the mania to the dot-com boom, and ultimate bust, two decades ago."

Should we change the name of Askaboutmoney.com to Askaboutbitcoin.com?  Or maybe to save myself the hassle of changing it again in the near future whatwasbitcoin.com ?


----------



## BreadKettle (24 Dec 2017)

Brendan Burgess said:


> The Long Island Iced Tea Company changed its name to Long Blockchain Corporation and its shares are up 300% as a result.
> 
> *Long Island Iced Tea Soars After Changing Its Name to Long Blockchain*
> 
> ...



Not gonna lie this is mania and it's bad.



Brendan Burgess said:


> Or maybe to save myself the hassle of changing it again in the near future whatwasbitcoin.com ?



That would be as weird and nonsensical as whatwasadotcom.com


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jan 2018)

A lot of companies are doing it according to this article 

*Blockchain frenzy fuelling company name changes, new coins, reverse takeovers and soaring stock prices*

*More than 30 public companies have made blockchain-related announcements over the past 13 months and have seen a median stock price increase of 265%*

*For example, Eastman Kodak Co. on Tuesday announced plans to launch a cryptocurrency called KodakCoin to help photographers with digital rights management, and its stock price tripled the day after.*


----------



## TheBigShort (14 Jan 2018)

Crazy stuff alright, piggy-backing on the sucess of crypto.


----------

